# Dream Bstay HP



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

I'm getting the itch again.It was this time last year that I put the order in for the C50 with Mr. Perry.Talked to him again last week and have to decided to purchase a Dream Bstay HP for racin' this year.The wait is only 8wks for an non standard paint scheme.Beats the 7 mos.I had to wait last year.
I want to go with either the Geo or the PRAL paint and can't seem to make up the mind.Have any of you guys seen either in the flesh?Wanted to get your guys opinions on them.They are paint that I don't think that I would ever get tired of looking at.Maybe Terry b. is reading and he can post some closeups of his gorgeous Geo.
I was hoping too,that you guys could shed some insight on the ride qualities and behavior of this frame.I recently built up an Prince and like the aluminum's stiffness and the road chatter with the added plushness of the carbon stays but it just isn't a 'nag with the build qualities and that gorgeous paint.Thanks guys for any information you can provide me with.

Happy new years!
Joe


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

What a timely post.

There was a CT2 in PRAL in my size on eBay last week. I bid for a while until it got close to Perry's price and then bailed as it came withing $100. And that amount it just not worth the risk.

Still dying for a PRAL bike, I got the notion the other day that I could call Mike, and order a Dream in that scheme and save myself about $1000 over the cost of the CT2. Frankly, I like the Dream well enough that it would be a more than worthy replacement. Mine is a great riding bike and one of my favorites. Now you're thinking the same thing, and that my friend is a cosmic sign.

8 weeks sounds too good to be true - I'm doing it!


Here are the only two shots of GEO that I have on my HD, if the day pans out, I'll add a couple later.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Guys with great taste think alike,I suppose.*

Thanks for sheding some insight and adding a picture of your beautiful steed.Can't figure out why some of the geo bikes have the painted front fork and others dont.Suppose I'll ask Mr. Perry next chat. Look beautuful either way, just curious.
Yeah, both the price and time he quotes are hard to pass on.To be brutally honest,even if he was a little higher on prices,I would still find it hard to not buy from him.He said the factory had alot of the sizes in the dream unpainted this time of year and it would quite possibly be only an 8wk. wait.
Thanks again for your quck reply and maybe next time I'll ask you some questions concerning your Vanilla.I'm going to get one of those one day.Yours is gorgeous!


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

The fork thing has been a ponderer for me too. I suspect it might have been a generational thing - earlier ones getting it, later ones not? Mine doesn't have it because I bought a seperate Force fork to go on it. It came with an unpainted Flash. And maybe the upgrade to Force on an original buy could be the reason. Mine was NOS and the fork was packed as though it came from Colnago (frame and fork hardwired to a cardboard sheet.)

Who knows. 

BTB, there is a "slightly" used GEO Dream in 58cm on eBay right now. I was thinking about it just fo grins, but it's loaded up with components I don't want.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7298&item=7125903087&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Bonked (Nov 11, 2002)

i'd go geo. i absolutely HATED the scheme...then saw one in a shop. not it's one of my favorites and would love to have one. personally, i wasn't a big fan of the pral, but maybe that would be the same story...

also don't know about the fork, but would be interested in learning. bought my c40 from mike two years ago and it came with a painted fork, but haven't seen a painted fork since, even on the pro bikes. maybe this is a result of the painting backlog i have heard about?


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Thanks Bonked for your opinions on the geo scheme.*

Its been a toss up between the pral and geo and have opted for the later. One reason being that it wouldn't show chipped paint as boldly and two its just an classy looking paintjob.Haven't got around to talking to Mike about the different options as far as what gets painted because, I've seen forks not get painted and others do and also the stays sometimes not get painted.I'm opting for the fork to get paint and the stays to be left naked. Thats if I have those choices.
I think the fork issue is like Terry elated to.It's probably an generational thing. Thanks Bonked for your impressions on the scheme.I really appreciate it bro!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

SPINDAWG said:


> Its been a toss up between the pral and geo and have opted for the later. One reason being that it wouldn't show chipped paint as boldly and two its just an classy looking paintjob.Haven't got around to talking to Mike about the different options as far as what gets painted because, I've seen forks not get painted and others do and also the stays sometimes not get painted.I'm opting for the fork to get paint and the stays to be left naked. Thats if I have those choices.
> I think the fork issue is like Terry elated to.It's probably an generational thing. Thanks Bonked for your impressions on the scheme.I really appreciate it bro!


I like the President series. Only problem is you gotta buy em complete. Leonardo Davinci and the splatter painjob version look pretty cool.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I like the President series. Only problem is you gotta buy em complete. Leonardo Davinci and the splatter painjob version look pretty cool.



I _really_ like that splatter job. (Brer Art?)


----------



## Bonked (Nov 11, 2002)

post pics when you get it! also...my experience was that i had to wait way longer than what the original time estimate was, although he said that colnago kept screwing my order up and many other orders came through fine while i was waiting (and mike made it more than worth the wait, so i'm definitely not knocking his service and i'll buy my next bike from him). just an fyi. good luck!


----------

